# Guild Wars 2 : Account gesperrt - Öffentliche Beschwerde



## Sesca (15. November 2012)

*Guild Wars 2 : Account gesperrt - Öffentliche Beschwerde*

Hallo liebe PC Games Community, 

Vor einigen Stunden wurde mein GW2 Account wegen angeblichen Gold Handels gesperrt. 

Ich bekam weder eine Email noch wurde sich sonst irgendwie bei mir gemeldet. Plötzlich war der Monitor schwarz und wenn ich mich versuche wieder einzulogen erscheint ein dunkles Fenster mit folgenden unheilsschwangeren Lettern: 

In Guild Wars 2 ist ein Fehler aufgetreten

Dein Guild Wars 2-Account wurde geschlossen, weil du Gold oder Gegenstände aus dem Spiel gegen echtes Geld verkauft hast oder an solchen Geschäften beteiligt warst. Dies ist ein Verstoß gegen die Benutzervereinbarung und die Verhaltensregeln. Dies ist eine Dauerhafte Maßnahme. 

Darunter prangen 4 Links in drohender roter Farbe: 

Verhaltensregeln - Nutzervereinbarung
Namensrichtlinien - Verstöße und Folgen 

Und zu guter letzt ein fetter OK Button, der zum Login Screen zurück führt. 

Der Support dort ist so gut wie nicht existent und da ich mir nicht nur nichts zu schulden kommen habe lassen, sondern auch immer fleissig Spamer, Botter und Hacker gemeldet habe, suche ich nun eine Möglichkeit mich darüber öffentlich zu Beschweren, bzw. genügend Leute darauf Aufmerksam zu machen in der Hoffnung das die Verantwortlichen darauf aufmerksam werden und erkennen das ihre Massenbannaktion das Problem nicht nur nicht lösen, sondern auch das bestehende oder potentielle Clientel abschrecken und wie in meinem Fall vertreiben. 

Ich bin kein Einzelfall. Bei meiner Recherche bin ich auf unzählige Posts in vielen verschiedenen Foren, gestossen von Leuten die ebenfalls vermeindlich Unschuldig einen permanenten Bann kassiert haben. 

Selbst wenn der Support in wie mir in Aussicht gestellt wurde 5- 10 Tagen ein Ohr rührt und sich die Situation wieder auflösen sollte, halte ich dies für ein NOGO. Ich ertrage recht viel von Onlinespiel Anbietern, Disconnects, Bugs, Stundenlange Warteschlangen, Hacks etc. aber mal einfach so auf verdacht verbannt zu werden, das überspannt nicht nur den Bogen sondern lässt ihn aus meiner Sicht in 1000 Stücke zerbrechen. 

Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit

LG Sesca


----------



## xJomex (19. November 2012)

Guten Morgen

Du bist nicht alleine mit deinem Problem, falls du mal ins Forum geschaut hast, da sind jede menge anderer Spieler die in etwa das selbe Problem haben.
Bei meiner Freundin und mir wars sogar noch etwas besser.
Haben uns das Spiel am 16.11 geholt. Ich habs per Download offiziell gekauft. Dann dachten wir uns, "Können wa auch bei ihr machen"
Nix da, da kam in etwa diese Meldung >Geht nich!<
Problem war vllt die IP oder bla oder absolut keine Ahnung. Bei vielen anderen Games ging das Problemlos.
Naja warten wir mal auf 50€ von dieser tollen Seite.
Aber nun zum Gesperrten Account.
Wir beide wurden heute am frühen Vormittag (ca. 4Uhr früh) kurz hintereinander überrascht. Mit einem mal stand das Bild und kaum eine Sekunde später wurden wir beide des Bottings beschuldigt.
Na gut, Tastatur zerkaut, Support kontaktiert.
Bei der suche ob es da wohl noch 1-2 solcher Fälle gab ist dann aufgefallen, das es immer eine scheinbar ausgesuchte Gruppe von Spielern war die mal einfach so gebannt wurde. Aber noch besser waren dann Nachrichten wie in etwa Folgende: "Wir sagen nicht warum aber du darfst jetzt nicht mehr spielen"
Naja wenn sich in 1 Woche nichts getan hat werde ich mal schauen was der Anwalt meines Vertrauens tun kann, denn mal eben 150€ verschenken ist zwar nett aber so sozial bin ich grade nicht.

Ich hoffe mal das sich da was ändert ansonsten seh ich schwarz für das Game.


LG

xJomex


----------

